# Working and holiday visa????



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all 
i wud just like to know if there is a visa where i can go on a holiday around usa and also work 
like i was in australia i had a working holiday visa for a year i cud work and go around australia.
Im a brittish and do i have to pay for the visa and how much?

Thanks for ur time


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> i wud just like to know if there is a visa where i can go on a holiday around usa and also work
> like i was in australia i had a working holiday visa for a year i cud work and go around australia.
> Im a brittish and do i have to pay for the visa and how much?
> ...


No...nothing like the Aussie method


----------



## ajocean (Feb 20, 2011)

The only way is if you are a student. There is a J1 visa I think it is, and BUNAC used to run the scheme. Basically US students come to the UK and UK students can go to the US. You work the summer, usually for poor wages and at the end hopefully go on a trip.


----------

